# If you were rich in leaf tickets...



## cornimer (Dec 9, 2018)

Pretend there was a leaf ticket lottery and you won like 2,000 or 3,000 leaf tickets.

What would you do with them?

I'd probably buy 1 or 2 different terrains and then save the rest for when a cool new cookie comes out


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2018)

I’d buy all the terrain I wanted + all the cute coats then spend a bunch on fortune cookies.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 9, 2018)

With how Nintendo is using Leaf Tickets nowadays, I'd honestly save a lot of for if (or when) some new LT exclusive clothing comes out, like for scavenger hunts and the like.


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Dec 9, 2018)

I would have to spend them on LT exclusive items, and terrain purchases. I feel spending the LT on items that I know I can obtain directly from the purchase, unlike fortune cookies which are a hit-and-miss, would be more beneficial. If any are left-over, I'd save them rather than use for fortune cookies.


----------



## fwn (Dec 9, 2018)

------


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 10, 2018)

I'd spend all of my tickets in the Shovelstrike Quarry. sorry, I do not have Pocket Camp in my country, I apologize.


----------



## biker (Dec 10, 2018)

Nothing. I'm rich and I've bought everything I wanted. So maybe save them when new clothings come around.


----------



## Roald_fan (Dec 13, 2018)

Save them up for cookies.  I get so frustrated when an awesome cookie comes out but I can't seem to get the big ticket item from it.


----------



## petaltail (Dec 17, 2018)

i'd buy all those nice new coats, and then probably save the rest for fortune cookies or other limited-edition clothes they might put out!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2018)

I’d still save them. I mean, special character items don’t impress me at all. Terrain stuff is too much. I’d rather wait to buy fortune cookies via bells, and I can wait for crafting furniture.

But I always like to obtain them for some reason.


----------



## Lizardguy (Jan 6, 2019)

I'd treat my villagers and get some terrains (maybe some event items also )


----------



## Kikkoman (Jan 12, 2019)

i would probably buy the terrain i want, i would've gotten leif if he was still available, and i would spend quite a lot on lily and gladys' cookies


----------



## Marte (Jan 12, 2019)

Right now I wouldn't have done anything with them. There aren't really any interesting terrains or coats that I want yet


----------

